# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello

## Overlord84

Hi I am Overlord and have always been fascinated by this software, which gets even more interesting with the number of things one can do!
thanks for accepting me!!
Cheers

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Overlord84, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## Overlord84

Thank you!
By the way, I am trying to post a thread and although there are no links in my thread, a message appears saying that there are links in my post and that it will not get posted for that reason.

Thank you

----------

